
Inside Google’s Slow-Mo Virtual Reality Moonshot - rbanffy
https://backchannel.com/inside-googles-slow-mo-vr-moonshot-c1c739d310aa
======
Animats
Ah. Now I get it. First, ignore the Backchannel article and read the article
it references, by Google's head of AR/VR.[1] See the image "Play Store on
Daydream".

That's trying to reproduce an effect known in retail, where the customer
enters the store, goes into sensory overload because there's so much stuff,
and _stops thinking_. At that point, they're vulnerable to making bad purchase
decisions. Retailers exploit this. Pay attention to what you can see from one
second inside the store entrance.

Trying to replicate this online leads to a cluttered display. With VR, the
whole sphere of view is available, and you can put more impulse buy stuff into
immediate view. Profit!

Finally, the killer app for VR.

[1] [https://medium.com/@claybavor/virtual-and-augmented-
realitie...](https://medium.com/@claybavor/virtual-and-augmented-realities-
asking-the-right-questions-and-traveling-the-path-ahead-2428b9d13c01)

~~~
RichardHeart
I bet they still put the milk as far from the front door as possible.

~~~
gech
We shouldn't even be drinking milk

~~~
detritus
Or flying!

Or using heat to predigest our food so that we can have smaller stomachs and
bigger brains!

Or tap-tap-tapping rubbish onto keyboards!

------
hackcasual
The idea that VR can help people process or receive information better gives
actual reality too much credit. Sure there are going to be niche (possibly
even large niche) areas where VR is an amazing help, like medical and
mechanical work. But for the most part, actual visual perception plays a
limited role in how humans use information.

------
supermatt
“VR is AR with the lights turned off,” I am amazed how many people fail to
grasp this simple concept and talk in terms of AR vs VR.

